# Easy Way To Make A Theme With Just A Font?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there was possibly an easy way to make a theme with just a font that I want to use. Could I just make a zip file with the font in a fonts folder and rename it? Or do I need a little more?


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

Basically. Look here for instructions: http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?2304-Small-guide-to-changing-fonts-with-theme-manager


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

You can always just use this app to change the font...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.martino2k6.fontchangerlite&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tYXJ0aW5vMms2LmZvbnRjaGFuZ2VybGl0ZSJd


----------

